# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Αλήθεια ή μύθος?

## CreCkotiels

Παιδια καλησπερα....., 
πριν το καναρινι μου αποκτησει 6 πουλακια..... :Youpi:  σκεφτομουν να υιοθετησω μια καρδερινα...αλλα ακουσα πως ειναι παρανομο να πιανονται και να αιχμαλωτίζονται...ή ακομα και να τις εχουμε στο σπιτι μας....!!!? Με ευκαιρια αυτα που εφτασαν στα αυτια μου αποφασησα να το δημοσιευσω..να δουμε-συζητησουμε αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο ή απλα ειναι ενας μύθος.....!!!!!!!!!! ευχαρηστω πολυ για το χρονο σας.. :Jumping0044:  :Happy:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα Μαριε!

Φυσικα και ισχυει. Το forum ειναι εναντιον της αιχμαλωτισης αγριων πτηνων.

----------


## mitsman

Αν η καρδερινα δεν ειναι γεννημενη στο κλουβι τοτε ναι ειναι παρανομο και ανηθικο!
Δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου διαμετρου 2,5 ειναι αυτο που αποδεικνυει οτι εχει γεννηθει στο κλουβι το πουλακι!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου διαμετρου 2,5 ειναι αυτο που αποδεικνυει οτι εχει γεννηθει στο κλουβι το πουλακι!


Εκτος εαν βρεις αλλα υποειδη καρδερινας οπως major με δαχτυλιδι διαμετρου 2,9..

----------


## CreCkotiels

αααα....παιδια σοβαρα?????  :Confused0013:  δεν το γνωριζα.....!!!! πριν δυο χρονια ειχε ερθει μια και κελαιδουσε με τα καναρινια μου....και πιαστικε στο κλουβι του κηπου την ωρα που προσπαθουσε να φυγει...και την ειχα πιασει....!!!!! την ειχα βαλει στο κλουβι για μια εβδομαδα.....στου κηπου και δεν καθοταν ησυχη.....!!!!!!τοτε αφου ειχε περασει μια βδομαδα κια τα φτερα της ειχαν ξανα στρωσει την πηγα και την αφησα σε ενα αγρο.....!!!!! πραγματικα...τοτε ημουν σε δειλημα...να την αφηνα !!!!!!!  εκτος του φορουμ την προστασια των αγριων πτηνων (Μπραβο για αυτο... :Happy0045:  :Happy0045: ) ειναι και νομικα παρανομο....πεφτουν προσθημα....αν πιασουν καποιον....????????????? :Jumping0011:

----------


## vag21

> Αν η καρδερινα δεν ειναι γεννημενη στο κλουβι τοτε ναι ειναι παρανομο και ανηθικο!
> Δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου διαμετρου 2,5 ειναι αυτο που αποδεικνυει οτι εχει γεννηθει στο κλουβι το πουλακι!


αν δεν υπαρχουν χαρτια μητσο οτι το πουλι ειναι εκτροφης ,ολα τα αλλα ειναι παρανομα και απο οτι γνωριζω μονο απο το εξωτερικο μπορεις να εχεις καρδερινες με χαρτια.
αν σε καρφωσουν στο δασαρχειο οσα δαχτυλιδια και να εχουν οι καρδερινες σου θα στις κατασχεσουν,αυτα μου ειπε ενας πολυ εμπειρος εκτροφεας ,αν καπου εχω λαθος ας με διορθωσετε.

----------


## οδυσσέας

πολυ σωστα τα λες Βαγγελη, ας ειναι και μειτζορ.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αν δεν υπαρχουν χαρτια μητσο οτι το πουλι ειναι εκτροφης ,ολα τα αλλα ειναι παρανομα και απο οτι γνωριζω μονο απο το εξωτερικο μπορεις να εχεις καρδερινες με χαρτια.
> αν σε καρφωσουν στο δασαρχειο οσα δαχτυλιδια και να εχουν οι καρδερινες σου θα στις κατασχεσουν,αυτα μου ειπε ενας πολυ εμπειρος εκτροφεας ,αν καπου εχω λαθος ας με διορθωσετε.


Τα θυμάσαι αυτά βλέπω.

Σαν σφουγγάρι τα τραβάς .......... :Tongue0020:

----------


## jk21

Αυτο που λεει ο Βαγγελης ισχυει ,αλλα αν δεν γινει επωνυμη καταγγελια ,δεν ασχολειται κανενας με πουλια εκτροφης .Αν γινει ομως ,τοτε μονο χαρτια εισαγωγης μπορουν να καλυψουν καποιον.Δεν υπαρχει νομιμη εκτροφη στην ελλαδα .Περα απο τους νομους του κρατους ,υπαρχουν και οι ηθικοι .Αν μιλαμε για πουλια γεννημενα σε κλουβι αποδεδειγμενα οσο μπορει αυτο να αποδειχθει με το σωστο δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου ,ναι για μενα ειναι ηθικο να τα εχουμε σε χωρο που να σεβεται στοιχειωδως το παρελθον των προγονων τους και με περιποιηση αντιστοιχης λογικης .Αρκει να μην πιασαμε εμεις τους γεννητορες απο την φυση και οταν αγορασαμε τα πουλια ,να μην δωσαμε χρηματα σε ανθρωπο που ξεραμε οτι επιασε ο ιδιος τους γεννητορες απο την φυση ,ενισχυοντας εναν κλεφτη !

----------


## vag21

κανενας ομως σοβαρος εκτροφεας δεν θα ασχοληθει με την μπαλκανικα οσο ο νομος δεν τον καλυπτει.
αληθεια ποσοι εδω μεσα το ηξεραν αυτο?

----------


## xarhs

εγω δεν το ηξερα............

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΕΛΗ υπαρχουν πολλοι στην Ελλαδα που ασχολουνται αλλα ουτε νομος υπαρχει απο το κρατος ,ουτε σοβαρη ενοχληση απο αυτους (συντονισμενη και με πραγματικες προθεσεις ) εχει γινει απο αυτους προκειμενου να πιεσθει και να γινει νομος ή τουλαχιστον δεν εχει δημοσιοποιηθει .Παντα υπαρχουν καποιοι ρομαντικοι απο αυτους ,αλλα σε κρισιμες στιγμες διαπιστωνανε οτι ειναι μονοι στις προθεσεις τους ...ισως ακομα να ελπιζουν .Μεχρι η εκτροφη να στηριχθει σε ανθρωπους τους ιδιους ή αλλους ,που δεν ειναι ετοιμοι 100 % να εκθρεψουν κατω απο νομιμες ελεγχομενες καταστασεις ,δεν περιμενω κατι να αλλαξει ....

----------


## mitsman

Βαγγελη εχεις απολυτο δικιο!

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Βαγγελη και εγω +φωνω

----------


## vasilakis13

ακομα κι αυτοι που τον εβγαλαν αυτο το νομο δεν πρεπει να θυμουνται οτι υπαρχει  :Stick Out Tongue: 
πριν 4 χρονια περιπου ο πατερας μου μου ειχε παρει 2 φορες καρδερινα απο τη λαικη με 10 ευρω περιπου,προφανως ηταν πιασμενη αλλα δεν ξεραμε απο αυτα και τις 2 φορες ψοφησε μεσα στις 2 πρωτες εβδομαδες.θυμαμαι που συνεχεια κοπανιοταν στα καγκελα οταν πλησιαζα στο 1 μετρο!!
ο πατερας μου νομιζε οτι την αφηνα χωρις νερο και ψοφαγε και εγω ειχα στεναχωρηθει παρα πολυ,αλλα τωρα καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο γινοταν επειδη ηταν πιασμενη...
τα πετσοπ συνηθως εχουν πιασμενες η εκτροφης? σκεφτομαι να παρω και τωρα μια για να ξαναρχισω,πολυ ωραιοι οι παπαγαλοι αλλα θελω να εχω και μια μελωδικη φωνη στο μπαλκονι  :winky:

----------


## stephan

> ακομα κι αυτοι που τον εβγαλαν αυτο το νομο δεν πρεπει να θυμουνται οτι υπαρχει 
> πριν 4 χρονια περιπου ο πατερας μου μου ειχε παρει 2 φορες καρδερινα απο τη λαικη με 10 ευρω περιπου,προφανως ηταν πιασμενη αλλα δεν ξεραμε απο αυτα και τις 2 φορες ψοφησε μεσα στις 2 πρωτες εβδομαδες.θυμαμαι που συνεχεια κοπανιοταν στα καγκελα οταν πλησιαζα στο 1 μετρο!!
> ο πατερας μου νομιζε οτι την αφηνα χωρις νερο και ψοφαγε και εγω ειχα στεναχωρηθει παρα πολυ,αλλα τωρα καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο γινοταν επειδη ηταν πιασμενη...
> τα πετσοπ συνηθως εχουν πιασμενες η εκτροφης? σκεφτομαι να παρω και τωρα μια για να ξαναρχισω,πολυ ωραιοι οι παπαγαλοι αλλα θελω να εχω και μια μελωδικη φωνη στο μπαλκονι


Αν δεις σε πετ σοπ καρδερινα ειναι σιγουρα πιασμενη ή κατεβασμενη απο φωλια εκτροφης δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουν γιατι απλα κανενας εκτροφεας δεν θα τους έδινε.

----------


## vasilakis13

αρα θα προτιμησω να αγορασω καναρινι,ευχαριστω στεφανε!

----------


## stephan

> αρα θα προτιμησω να αγορασω καναρινι,ευχαριστω στεφανε!


Αν θες καναρινι ρατσας και οχι κοινό θα πρεπει να απευθυνθείς σε εκτροφεα ή σε καποιον απο το φορουμ  :winky:  

*στο πετ σοπ προσεξε τον χωρο στον οποιο τα συντηρούν τα πουλακια, την τροφη που τους βαζουν και αν υπαρχουν καποια αρρωστα 
(αν δεις κανενα να ειναι φουσκομενο, να καθετε στον πατο του κλουβιου ή να κοιμαται ενω εχει ακομα φως βγες αμεσως απο το μαγαζι χωρις αλλη σκεψη γιατι εαν ενα ειναι αρρωστο τοτε κατα 99% εχουν κολλήσει και τα υπολοίπα ακομα και αν δεν ειναι ακομα φανερα τα συμπτώματα).

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη δυστυχως ειναι πολυ σπανιο να δεις πραγματικη καρδερινα εκτροφης σε πετ σοπ .Καποτε ειχα ακουσει για καποιο εδω στην αθηνα και προσφατα εμαθα οτι και αυτο ....  

εχει γεμισει ο τοπος πιασμενα και δυστυχως τωρα τελευταια ολο και πιο πολυ και τα λεγομενα << φωλισια >>  .Η προσπαθεια για πραγματικη εκτροφη ,αντι να οδηγησει σε μειωση των πιασμενων και να το εχει κανει σε ενα βαθμο ,εχει οδηγησει τους λατρεις της ευκολης (ανηθικης ) λυσης ,στην κλεπταποδοχη αρπαγμενων νεοσσων απο τους γονεις τους ! 

αν το πιασιμο ειναι εγκλημα ,το κατεβασμα απο φωλια ειναι εγκλημα και ανανδρια η οποια ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν μπορει παρα να τιμωρηθει παραδειγματικα εδω ή αλλου απο τον Δημιουργο !

----------

